# pensions from uk to turkey



## stmary (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi , can anyone help us out here , when we retire to Turkey we will be getting state pension from UK, will the pension be paid dircet to turkish lira account or sterling account .
Also does your pension increase with time or does it remain same amount each year because we will have left the UK .
Will expats now get winter fuel as we know Turkey gets cold in the winter 
Is it also a good idea about 3 months before we live there get it all sorted out with the pension dept , newcastle .
all the best and thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

My understanding (although I'm not yet retired) is:
Pension can be paid into a Turkish lira account but you will probably find it better (cheaper) to have a sterling account and transfer it to lira when needed
If UK pension increases you will get the increase if you are resident in Turkey (unlike many other countries including Australia).
Start discussions with Pension Dept as soon as you know you are going. Don't leave it to the last minute (3 months may not be long enough for everything).


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Check these links to the DWP website. First your state pension will increase each year but only if you are spend 6 months or more in the UK, you live in the EEA, Switzerland or a country with a social security agreement.
https://www.gov.uk/state-pension-if-you-retire-abroad/rates-of-state-pension
Turkey is one of the countries with a social security agreement. And by way of correction to my earlier post Australia is now on this list too.
Social security insurance, benefits and healthcare rights in the European Economic Area and Social security agreements between the United Kingdom (UK) and other countries - DWP
Also about the currency part of your question there is also some information on the DWP website. Reading this it would probably be better to keep a UK account open and transfer the money when needed.
https://www.gov.uk/state-pension-if-you-retire-abroad/payment


----------



## stmary (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi, thank you very much for that , very good of you to find our answers to this question regarding pensions, we have been on the sites and know now whats what , so great news all round , cheers


----------



## aliveinturkey (Jan 26, 2013)

*UK pensions in Turkey etc*



stmary said:


> Hi , can anyone help us out here , when we retire to Turkey we will be getting state pension from UK, will the pension be paid dircet to turkish lira account or sterling account .
> Also does your pension increase with time or does it remain same amount each year because we will have left the UK .
> Will expats now get winter fuel as we know Turkey gets cold in the winter
> Is it also a good idea about 3 months before we live there get it all sorted out with the pension dept , Newcastle .
> all the best and thanks


Hi. I have been living in Turkey for six years. It was only a few years ago that they decided to deposit in Turkish bank accounts and it took about 3 months for them to work out how to do it! 
They deposit in lira and because they do, you get a better exchange rate. They will only pay monthly, but it is not on a fixed date, they pay every 28 days. They deposit on time, but Citibank in London takes about 5-7 days to get it to Turkey, so you will only have a general idea of when you will get it unless you are more mathematically inclined than I am. 
The biggest change, which they did NOT inform us of, is that we can no longer use the Newcastle number to find out anything about our pensions. We now have to use:
[B]International Pension Centre, 0101 218 7777. This is true for expats in every country. [/B]
One can apply for winter fuel allowance in Turkey. Bulgaria, Croatia and Turkey have always been able to have it, but they stopped mine 5 years ago. Going to apply for back pmts. 
Whatever the hassle to get things sorted, the move is worth it! Just lose the 'them and us' mind set and life will be great!


----------



## aliveinturkey (Jan 26, 2013)

Any pension from the UK that is paid directly into a Turkish bank account in lira, is exchanged at the bank rate, not the commercial rate. My teacher's pension coes in at the second best bank rate Chase Manhattan gets. The state pension gets whatever Citibank in London pays. No fees, and best possible rate. The problems friends have had with bank cards from the UK and other issues, are not worth the trouble. Better interest rates here too! ;-)


----------



## stmary (Dec 30, 2012)

aliveinturkey said:


> Hi. I have been living in Turkey for six years. It was only a few years ago that they decided to deposit in Turkish bank accounts and it took about 3 months for them to work out how to do it!
> They deposit in lira and because they do, you get a better exchange rate. They will only pay monthly, but it is not on a fixed date, they pay every 28 days. They deposit on time, but Citibank in London takes about 5-7 days to get it to Turkey, so you will only have a general idea of when you will get it unless you are more mathematically inclined than I am.
> The biggest change, which they did NOT inform us of, is that we can no longer use the Newcastle number to find out anything about our pensions. We now have to use:
> [B]International Pension Centre, 0101 218 7777. This is true for expats in every country. [/B]
> ...


Thank you very much for this advice , great you have given us this telephone number for International pensions , I will take it down now .
The winter fuel payments are a must so happy with that too , 
You sound happy living in Turkey , all the best,:spit: cheers


----------



## welsh mim (Feb 26, 2013)

I've been living in Turkey now for six years and was not aware I could apply for winter fuel payments so thank you for that information and also the new telephone number I will be ringing them tomorrow.


----------



## welsh mim (Feb 26, 2013)

The telephone number for the International Pensions given above is incorrect it is 0191 218 7777 Also you cannot claim winter fuel allowance if you live in Turkey I rang them today.


----------



## aliveinturkey (Jan 26, 2013)

*Number is correct!*



welsh mim said:


> The telephone number for the International Pensions given above is incorrect it is 0191 218 7777 Also you cannot claim winter fuel allowance if you live in Turkey I rang them today.


So how is it that the lady at that number, given to me by someone at the old number, sent me the application form which clearly indicates that one can claim and must do so by 12 March. If you are already drawing a pension you do not need to send another birth certificate. Andy btw, this is the number that was on the letter that accompanied the application.


----------



## aliveinturkey (Jan 26, 2013)

OOops...hit the wrong key the first time. Sorry. However, a check on the website would have told you what was wrong in 10 seconds or less.


----------

